# Detached Garage



## imported_Fatman (Jun 28, 2008)

Some pics of a garage I built for a customer a few years ago:
http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/album/36469720TniUYl






Links to more stuff I've built:
http://tpchomes.net/page/gallery.html


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice Garage indeed, bet that cost a pretty penny


----------

